
Super-powerful Long March 9 said to begin missions around 2030 - sohkamyung
http://www.china.org.cn/china/NPC_CPPCC_2019/2019-03/11/content_74556496.htm
======
sohkamyung
From the end of the article:

>The company estimates that about 10 Long March 9 rockets will be needed each
year from 2030 to 2035 in China to meet the nation's robust demand in heavy-
lift rockets at that time, Shang said.

